# Hoyt Kobalt?



## mudbug_4 (Jul 11, 2006)

*kobalt is nice*

My wife shot several other bows and the only one she wanted was the kobalt. Granted, it is her first bow but it just "felt right" for her. Even shooting 42lbs with an arrow that ended up weighing 330gr she was shooting nice groups at 30 yards.

The module is super easy to change with just an allen wrench. It is a smooth shooting bow that can zip arrows (her new ones are 255gr and I wish my bow shot as good as hers!).

A bit on the expensive side but they are worth it (wife and bow both!).

Mud


----------



## gcshaw1 (Jan 22, 2008)

*just a thought*

My son is also looking at the Kobalt. I have to say it is a very nice shooting bow that is smooth and performs well. The other day he shot a Hoyt avenger. The speeds were same however he felt the avenger felt better when the bow went off. The advenger has a step up in limbs, and is 32" axel to axel that will impove forgiveness. The brace hight is also 7". He shot them both and has ordered the Avenger. Either way they both are great bows. The avenger is around $50 more.


----------



## trimalimb (Mar 4, 2008)

*Kobalt Is Nice But Check Out The Elite Fire*

The hoyt kobalt is a fine bow, but elite archery makes a beautiful bow for short draw archers called the Elite Fire. The Fire is the fastest short draw bow on the market and the machining is unparrelled. check out www.elitearchery.com The owner was the cofounder and lead designer for Bowtech and broke away from Bowtech to start Elite. In my opinion the Elite line of bows are possibly the best bow on the market right now.


----------

